# Review : 4 GB Transcend JetFlash V30 USB Drive



## dr_jimit (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi friends,
I got a 4 GB Transcend JetFlash V30 USB Drive, Rs. 1750


Formated with NTFS, shows around 4,101,992,448 Bytes = 3.81 GB
Very good performance,

Works good with ReadyBoost, YES it works !!!! [It has also logo written on its pack]

In Vista with c2d, 1 gb ram, Highest speed I got

Read ~ 17 MB / Sec

Write ~ 6 MB / Sec

With a 600 MB Video file transfer
when directly put on motherboard's USB 2.0 slots,


it is not performaing well in Intex front USB inputs, must be due to cheaper poor quality hardware of intex cabinet 

And a very good Software bundled with it,10 -15 tools for just other uses of usb drive,But I never used them only once to c what they were []

and a lovely silky belt

1 Minor Strange Problem I got

It gets slightly HEATED !!!!!!!!!!!!!! on prolong use, [actually i will say warmed up , not heated] !!!

At the end of the day i am Fully satisfied,  worth money !


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 30, 2007)

4 gb for 1750 is quite good


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

6 and 17 MB/s is quite decent speed for V30 series  and the readyboost logo is a new addition to this series! thats good....

@dr_jimit
now that you've got the drive, you may wanna install this suite on it:
*portableapps.com/

wherever you go, take ur world wid you!


----------



## Ash HFZ (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmm thats pretty economic for 4Gb dude.... But the one thing I notice is that only the V30 models (with low write speeds) are the only ones commonly available in the Indian market and the Hi-Speed models arent available...

I bought a 1GB Transcend Flash drive JetFlash120 (a Hi-Speed one) around 1.5 years ago.... But now when I went to purchase a 2 GB drive I could not find even a single Hi-Speed model  and had to settle for the V30 series...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

yes all the models haf been replaced by V30 series primarily coz they are cheap....


----------



## Ash HFZ (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah but copying data of roughly 2 GB on the pen drive takes quite a long time on it compared to what I had on my 1 GB....


----------

